# What Brand of Rifle do You Shoot



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

*What Brand of Rifle do You Prefer Most*​
Remington3037.04%Ruger1316.05%Savage2733.33%Weatherby (Includes Vanguard)67.41%Howa00.00%Kimber56.17%


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I just want to see what brand of Rifle everybody shoots. For me, it's Rugers all the way.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I love my Kimber! Very nice rifles! Also like my Brownings!


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

3 savages and 1 DPMS. I own others but these are the only ones I shoot with anymore


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Sako Fiberclass in .375 H&H and Winchester Model 70 in .338.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I voted for remington but it is truly Bushmaster(lower only).


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Winchester Model 70 with the claw extractor, 30-06 and 25-06.

You left out a couple of the best ones.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Sorry, I was only half awake when I posted this.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Remington 700 in 22-250 and custom Remington 700 in .308. Also shoot a Bushmaster AR with custom lower.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Forgot browning Abolts....great guns......

Tika T3's.....great guns

Sako's.....

Can you tell which ones I shoot :beer:


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

My guns are pretty much like my dogs. A variety depending on the need I bought them for. Winchester, Ruger, Remington, Marlin, Browning, Rossi, H&R, and Savage are in the safe at present. Never was one for brand dedication. Just what ever suited my fancy at the moment.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Kinda general question isn't it? Prefer for what purpose?
I like Rugers but they don't make a match grade .22. I have an Anschutz for that. Ruger, Remington, Winchester, Sako don't make a Service grade AR-15 for High Power matches. I have an HBar for that. None of them make a rifle for LR BP cartridge competition (Does Remington make the Rolling Block that has its name on it?) I have a Browning BPCR for that.
For hunting, I carry a Rizzini 90L 30-06 but hunting is only one thing that I do with rifles.
Added on - forgot about muzzleloaders. Rifles aren't they? Lyman's Great Plains flinter is my favorite; I shoot it more than most of my smokeless rifles.
Pete


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Rifles......................
Tikka T3 lite SS 30-06
TC ProHunter .50
Marlin 1895G 45/70
Browning ABolt .243
Mossberg .22

and an ol 12ga and .357 sp101


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Since we're telling rifles, I gues I will too.
Savage 17 MHR
Ruger 10/22
Marlin Single shot 22
Ruger M77 MRK II .204
Remington modle 700 in .223
Ruger M77 in .243
Ruger M77 Hawkeye
And a custom built .300 Win. Mag.


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

Remington, CZ, Howa love the three of them!


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Tikka T3 Hunter, awesome rifle!! :sniper:


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

TIKKA T3...Good guns!!

Mine is in a 270 wsm.


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

Tikka Whitetail Hunters in .30'06 and .338 WM

Thompson Center Encore in 6.5x55 Swede and .50 muzzle loader


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Savage FP 110 25'06
Rem 700 VLSS 22-250
Savage BTCSS .204
Savage FHSAK 7mm Rem Mag
Savage MKII .22LR
Ruger M77 MKII 30'06
CVA .50 cal
Savage 93R17 .17HMR(forgot about this one!!)
and coming not so soon DPMS LR .260 rem.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I am a Remington/Browning guy but my arsenal is below(no particular order)

REM 700VS in 22-250 (currently being rebarreled to .308
DPMS AR 15 in .223
Thompsen Encore in .223
Browning Abolt in .22-250(current favorite coyote calling rifle)
Savage 93 .17hm
Swedish Kimber Mauser 96 in .243
Ruger 10/22(pair of them)
Rossi single shot .22
T/C Black Diamond .50cal muzzleloader

Later,

Jaybic


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

winchester 70-243 LOVE IT
savage 93-17
ruger 10-22
winchester pre 64-70 257 Roberts Improved- AWESOME
winchester 1300-12 slug- it's ok


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

a couple of rugers.243,7mm,.270win, howa .300, win mod 70 30-06 and a bushmaster .223 and CZ .204


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

howa 223 
ruger mk2 270
ruger 10-22
armalite ar-15 m4 .......my new toy  
and howa 338 win on the way


----------



## dtlwheels (Apr 5, 2008)

for hunting i use a .308 B.A.R. for target practice i will shoot anything. i've even shot a .50 cal


----------



## Uncle Omar (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, you left this too open to interpretation ...

In the vault, (including shotguns, handguns & black powder) there are Springfield, Remington, Winchester, Marlin, Browning, Thompson, NEF, Savage, Ruger, CVA, S&W, Luger ... I suppose I've forgotten a few ...

The caliber/use impulse of the moment of purchase is almost more important than the brand, sometimes ... whatever ...


----------



## Mon1018 (Jun 28, 2008)

I love my Kimber! Very nice rifles! 
enjoy your stay
Very nice entry!


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Remington all the way! Have shot them for years factory and custom. I have 4 customs now all on Remington recievers .260 Rogue, 6.5-06 AI, .264 WM, and a .300 RUM. Have owned and shot many other factory Remingtons they were easy to reload for, easy to bed, and easy to adjust triggers. I would also say that 99% were less than MOA rifles with handloads. Couldn't ask for better than that from a reasonably priced made in America factory rifle.


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Sporterized Mausers.

Have a couple of FN Venezulans and a 1923 Gustaf M96.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Tikka


----------



## Pockets2211 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hk 91
PTR 91
Vector v53

All hk or hk clones, can do anything the rifles in the poll can do and somethings better 8)


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

wtf no browning on the poll? kinda disappointed  , Browning 7mm wsm and Savage 22-2250 for me, but i do have an itch for another rifle and am torn as to which caliber to get, thinkin about either a 270 wsm or a .338 federal


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

223 Weatherby Vanguard
243 Ruger Mark II
22 Mag - Marlin


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

.243 Savage coyotes, antelope, and whitetails.
30-06 Savage mule deer, bear, and maybe elk some day.
Rem 870 turkeys, pheasant, coyotes


----------



## khehr (Apr 23, 2006)

remington sportsman .243 have owned others over the year and always go back to my remington


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Tikka T3


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

winchester model 70's 
tika t3 lites

both in 300 wsm, great guns.

topped with nikon monarch's, can't go wrong in my opinion.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Wait a minute........you mean someone other than Remington makes rifles? For real????? :lol:


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Remington 7300 .243
Remington 700 .270


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

remington 700 .243
winchester 70 .300 win mag and 300wsm
ruger 10/22, ruger 10/22 race gun
marlin 1894cl .218 bee
marlin .22
remington lvsf .204
remington 700 .223
smith and wesson ar15
ruger 22 hornet
cz .17 mach 2
colt sp1 ar15

Not to bad for an 18 year old.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

forgot about the tikkas. want to get one.

ruger mini 14 target rifle
savage mark 2 22
savage 93 17hmr
savage 10 243
marlin model 60 22
win 94 post 64 30-30


----------



## BigBlue (Sep 6, 2008)

My Tikka bolts in .243 and .30/06 and Marlin levers in .35 and .45-70 do all I need.
Don


----------



## Coyote Charlie (Sep 7, 2008)

3 Savages, 1 Rock River Arms, 1 Thompson Center, 1 Marlin, 3 Rugers


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Savage and Cz


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

Remington x 4
Winchester x 3
Browning x 2
Ruger x 3
Marlin x 1
Savage x 1
S & W x 2
Mossberg x 1


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

The TC Encore is the only way to go, One Shot-One Kill.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

What about marlins some of the best lever guns ever i believe. But i do love a ruger vaquero in .45


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Hick-From-Hell said:


> The TC Encore is the only way to go, One Shot-One Kill.


Hows that work for bench shooting? :wink:

Id imagine it goes something like: load cartridge, sit down, aim, fire, lean back, eject shell, load cartridge, and repeat.

TC encore is a fine hunting arm no doubt! but it blows big chunks for plinking or target shooting. Please don't take this as a slight; the Encore is a great weapon for what it was designed to do, but the simple fact is that its a very specialized design.

modern bolt action rifles are much more versatile designs that fill a number of roles.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

mr.trooper said:


> Hick-From-Hell said:
> 
> 
> > The TC Encore is the only way to go, One Shot-One Kill.
> ...


Pretty good atcually. I went p-dog hunting with some guys, and one of them was shooting a Encore in 6 PPC and I started shooting it, and it worked pretty damn good. We were shooting off of a bench. Yes, a bolt works better, but they can hold there own.


----------

